# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Hulp gevraagd! Waarde toekennen aan letter

## Markie!

Beste mensen,

Ik heb dringend hulp nodig met het maken van een spreadsheet. Voor mijn stage ben ik bezig de leerlingadministratie te digitaliseren. Alles is zonder problemen verlopen, alleen zit ik nu vast bij toetsscores.
Onze school geeft op het rapport de volgende beoordelingen : O, M, V, RV, G
Je hebt hier dus te maken met een vijfpuntsschaal. Probleem is echter het uitrekenen van de gemiddelden. Dus als een bepaald kind een V, RV, G heeft gescoord, wil ik zijn uiteindelijke rapportscore kunnen uitrekenen.

Nu zat ik zelf te denken aan het toekennen van waarden aan de beoordelingen. Bijvoorbeeld: O=1, M=2, V=3, RV=4, G=5 ... Dit kind zal dan (3+4+5=12:3=4) een ruim voldoende scoren op zijn of haar rapport.

De vraag is dus hoe kan ik excel duidelijk maken dat bovenstaande gegevens een bepaalde waarde met zich meenemen... Of zijn er eventueel andere suggesties om dit uit te rekenen! 

In ieder geval al hartstikke bedankt voor jullie hulp!

Groeten Mark :Confused:

----------


## arthurbr

Hallo Markie,

je gedachte van een waarde te geven aan ieder letter lijkt me perfect

In functie van je sheet, kan je misschien ergens een tabelletje bouwen met de letters in één kolom en de waardes in een ander column.
Met LOOKUPS kan je dan de formule bouwen.
Misschien best even een staal van je sheet posten en aan de hand daarvan kunnen we iets bekokstoven ;-)

----------


## rwgrietveld

Ik dacht dat dit wel eens makelijk zou kunnen zijn maar ik denk dat we naar een User Defined Function moeten, ofwel een MACRO (VBA code)



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Ik heb deze ook even op de "grote"international gezet om te kijken of er iemand slim genoeg is om dit in worksheet functies om te zetten:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post2214692

----------


## rwgrietveld

Markie,

Sweep verdient alle kredits voor zijn oplossing. Ik heb zelf geen nederlandse versie voor excel dus open de bijgevoegde sheet.

Voor een getal als resultaat
=AVERAGE(MATCH(A1:A5,{"O","M","V","RV","G",0},0))

Voor een O,M,V,RV,G als resultaat
=INDEX({"O","M","V","RV","G",0},AVERAGE(MATCH(A1:A5,{"O","M","V","RV","G",0},0)))

----------


## DonkeyOte

My Dutch isn't up to much but I suspect we need to offer an alternative title to the OP ... 
(in dutch)

----------

